# Upgrading plow truck



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

I have a 2019 Dodge Ram 2500 with the plow and tow prep package. Honestly having a hard time finding the axle capacity for my you truck. I have a fisher extreme v2 plow. I noticed the front end was sagging a good amount, and common sense told me it would be beneficial and cost effective to upgrade my coil springs. Went with cargo max springs that will upgrade front carrying capacity 70% from stock (170%) and rear 35% (135). These should stiffen suspension and add height. Is there anything else I should be upgrading or think about for suspension or plow purposes?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

How much counterweight are you useing?


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> How much counterweight are you useing?


No official counterweight. Have a 900# dump insert in currently, and I am having a 1.5 yard poly sander installed this weekend. So there is always decent weight in the bed.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Is the truck still sagging after your upgrades?

And not that it really matters but the FGAWR should be on the door tag on the driver's side. Though regardless of what it says, if it's sagging, it's sagging.


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

cwren2472 said:


> Is the truck still sagging after your upgrades?
> 
> And not that it really matters but the FGAWR should be on the door tag on the driver's side. Though regardless of what it says, if it's sagging, it's sagging.


I'm waiting for the coil springs to arrive then be installed. I'll update once those are on. I would assume that will alleviate the problem. Thank you for the info about the door, honestly didn't occur to me for some reason. Just going to circumvent this problem in the future by going to a 5500 for f550 in the future.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I have used a 2” steel leveling kit on my 2500 Rams. It corrects the issue with XV2’s or XLS’s. Interested to see what the new springs do for your ride quality. Keep us updated.


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

Kvston said:


> I have used a 2" steel leveling kit on my 2500 Rams. It corrects the issue with XV2's or XLS's. Interested to see what the new springs do for your ride quality. Keep us updated.


Will do. I figure level would lift but not correct the actual sag problem. Will keep you updated!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I know some MBCJ will be posting a broken record meme soon...but if you can cancel those springs I highly recommend the Keldermann air suspension replacement.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know some MBCJ will be posting a broken record meme soon...but if you can cancel those springs I highly recommend the Keldermann air suspension replacement.


Who?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


K.

I think that MBCJ would agree with you - air bags are always a better choice than heavier springs. I think @Kvston secretly knows exactly what those springs are going to do to his ride quality.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> K.
> 
> I think that MBCJ would agree with you - air bags are always a better choice than heavier springs. I think @Kvston secretly knows exactly what those springs are going to do to his ride quality.


Well...since we tried it on our '16 2500 for one season and put the originals back on...I know for a fact what they will do.


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

I just googled what you referenced. Came up anywhere from 1500-4K. I’m good with that. I can deal with a ****ty ride it’s a landscape truck, I don’t need it to ride like a Mercedes.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

It rides fine with the plow on.
Very Firm with it off


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It was $1500 for my '14. 

I don't need it to ride like a Benz either, but I like my kidneys where they are and don't want to give anymore money to my dentist than I have to.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

****ty works?


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> ****ty works?


No long term truck health works. Why do people here like to argue? Why would I band aid the problem with air bags when the springs are the actual problem? Offer constructive criticism.


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

It’s like carrying too much weight and your knees buckle. You can put on knee braces, or in this hypothetical wold upgrade your knees to withstand more weight.... makes sense no?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

New springs do not increase your axle weight ratings, nor do airbags. You need to find out what it is that you are trying to accomplish and no one is really arguing, just presenting what their experiences have been. In the end you take the information and do what you will. In my opinion the problem with ride is that you have a dodge....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

ConorG said:


> No long term truck health works. Why do people here like to argue? Why would I band aid the problem with air bags when the springs are the actual problem? Offer constructive criticism.


Oh no, I meant typing crappy works. Thought it would get ******.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ConorG said:


> It's like carrying too much weight and your knees buckle. You can put on knee braces, or in this hypothetical wold upgrade your knees to withstand more weight.... makes sense no?


Not particularly, no. Though your analogy works just fine.

In your example, you are saying that rather than use something additional to assist lifting (like a back brace, lifting straps, fork lift, whatever you want to choose) for your heavy load, permanent surgery that would keep your knees from bending would be a better solution for a temporary need. Most people would say, if I only need to lift a heavy load on rare occasions, maybe I would find a way to lift that load that only is needed on those occasions so that my knees still worked normal for the 99% of the time that I wanted them to work normally.

Now change knees to springs and reread it.

But it's your back, kidneys, money, etc. Feel free to do whatever you want. No one in this thread offering you free, sound advice is going to lose any sleep either way.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

ConorG said:


> It's like carrying too much weight and your knees buckle. You can put on knee braces, or in this hypothetical wold upgrade your knees to withstand more weight.... makes sense no?


That's why they Make trucks that have
stronger knees 
Like a 25000has stronger knees/ springs than a 1500 and a 3500 has stronger knees than ether one of thoes.

While adding weight behind the rear axel by the tailgate will take some weight off off your knees...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> That's why they Make trucks that have
> stronger knees
> Like a 25000has stronger knees/ springs than a 1500 and a 3500 has stronger knees than ether one of thoes.
> 
> While adding weight behind the rear axel by the tailgate will take some weight off off your knees...


Is a fanny pack ballast or counterweight?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Is a fanny pack ballast or counterweight?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Unless your "friend " is carrying a gun in it
And their knees can take the burden,
it's not recommended...that a normal person 
Should wear one.


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

last week I had the cargomaxx heavy duty coil springs installed along with fox shocks in the front. The front coil springs add 70% over stock tension and the rear 35%. It worked AMAZING. It lifted the truck about an inch and a half, and the front BARELY moved with the weight of the plow on. I’m so glad I didn’t use a leveling kit or stupid air bags. I didn’t want to redistribute my sag, I wanted to eliminate it. Plus I have a poly sanded to counter balance it so that wasn’t the issue. I would highly recommend this. Truck ride like the plow Isn’t there.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ConorG said:


> last week I had the cargomaxx heavy duty coil springs installed along with fox shocks in the front. The front coil springs add 70% over stock tension and the rear 35%. It worked AMAZING. It lifted the truck about an inch and a half, and the front BARELY moved with the weight of the plow on. I'm so glad I didn't use a leveling kit or stupid air bags. I didn't want to redistribute my sag, I wanted to eliminate it. Plus I have a poly sanded to counter balance it so that wasn't the issue. I would highly recommend this. Truck ride like the plow Isn't there.


But how does the truck ride when the plow really isn't there?


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

cwren2472 said:


> But how does the truck ride when the plow really isn't there?


It rides like a truck dude. Because it is.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ConorG said:


> It rides like a truck dude. Because it is.


Gotcha.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ConorG said:


> I'm so glad I didn't use a leveling kit or stupid air bags.


Well #1, airbags are inanimate so it's difficult for them to be stupid.

#2 Have you ever used airbags?

Strange, since so many OTR trucks and trailers have air ride suspensions. Guess they're all morons.


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well #1, airbags are inanimate so it's difficult for them to be stupid.
> 
> #2 Have you ever used airbags?
> 
> Strange, since so many OTR trucks and trailers have air ride suspensions. Guess they're all morons.


I've had air bags. They are great for towing a trailer. This wasn't my problem. Next


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ConorG said:


> I've had air bags. They are great for towing a trailer. This wasn't my problem. Next


So... air bags are great if you are towing a trailer but stupid for plow use cuz...?


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

cwren2472 said:


> So... air bags are great if you are towing a trailer but stupid for plow use cuz...?


Because my issue was sagging in the front. My front springs were not strong enough to handle the weight of my plow. I have a sander on the back. Air bags do won't do anything because I don't need or want any additional weight on my back end. Replacing springs with heavy duty coil springs eliminate my problem completely. I don't need to redistribute weight I need to the truck to handle it better. And it does


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ConorG said:


> Because my issue was sagging in the front. My front springs were not strong enough to handle the weight of my plow. I have a sander on the back. Air bags do won't do anything because I don't need or want any additional weight on my back end. Replacing springs with heavy duty coil springs eliminate my problem completely. I don't need to redistribute weight I need to the truck to handle it better. And it does


Sorry if I wasn't clear. I wasn't asking why you don't put air bags in the back to help with the plow on the front. 

My question is if you are sagging in the back while towing a trailer, why would you use air bags (which are "stupid") rather than just beef up the springs in the back?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> So... air bags are great if you are towing a trailer but stupid for plow use cuz...?


Well excrement...too late.



cwren2472 said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear. I wasn't asking why you don't put air bags in the back to help with the plow on the front.
> 
> My question is if you are sagging in the back while towing a trailer, why would you use air bags (which are "stupid") rather than just beef up the springs in the back?


Cuz they're stoopid.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cuz they're stoopid.


Ah, ok. It makes sense now. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well excrement...too late.
> 
> Cuz they're stoopid.


You guys care way too much about my thread. Go do some work!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ConorG said:


> You guys care way too much about my thread. Go do some work!


K


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

And...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kvston said:


> And...


SW?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ConorG said:


> You guys care way too much about my thread. Go do some work!


Just trying to get edumacated...


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just trying to get edumacated...


If you want to compare knowledge we can do that chief. Good luck on being keyboard warrior or the year. Doing great!


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

ConorG said:


> I have a 2019 Dodge Ram 2500 with the plow and tow prep package. Honestly having a hard time finding the axle capacity for my you truck. I have a fisher extreme v2 plow. I noticed the front end was sagging a good amount, and common sense told me it would be beneficial and cost effective to upgrade my coil springs. Went with cargo max springs that will upgrade front carrying capacity 70% from stock (170%) and rear 35% (135). These should stiffen suspension and add height. Is there anything else I should be upgrading or think about for suspension or plow purposes?


FAWR on the decal in the door. Did you consult Fisher eMatch?
http://ematch.fisherplows.com/vehinfo.asp


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Just for the record of anyone who reads this thread in the future.....air bags for the FRONT of the truck will help every bit as much as heavy duty springs when inflated, but unlike springs you can let air out to allow stock ride quality when the plow is off....

Incase there's some confusion here


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Just for the record of anyone who reads this thread in the future.....air bags for the FRONT of the truck will help every bit as much as heavy duty springs when inflated, but unlike springs you can let air out to allow stock ride quality when the plow is off....
> 
> Incase there's some confusion here


Well, geez. Now I'm confused again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> Just for the record of anyone who reads this thread in the future.....air bags for the FRONT of the truck will help every bit as much as heavy duty springs when inflated, but unlike springs you can let air out to allow stock ride quality when the plow is off....
> 
> Incase there's some confusion here


But I thought they were stoopid???


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> But I thought they were stoopid???


Me tooooo


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> But I thought they were stoopid???


 No just you pal! That's why you comment here and don't run a business.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ConorG said:


> No just you pal! That's why you comment here and don't run a business.


Just for the sake of clarification as @JMHConstruction pointed out...

You understand that these guys were talking about front air bags for your front suspension correct?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Just for the sake of clarification as @JMHConstruction pointed out...
> 
> You understand that these guys were talking about front air bags for your front suspension correct?


Well duh. You can't put front air bags on the back suspension. Cuz then they'd be back air bags. Silly Phil.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ConorG said:


> No just you pal! That's why you comment here and don't run a business.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Well duh. You can't put front air bags on the back suspension. Cuz then they'd be back air bags. Silly Phil.


Anything can be done with the right amount of time, beer, and cash...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

To attempt to get these hooligans back in their coral... 



ConorG said:


> I've had air bags. They are great for towing a trailer. This wasn't my problem. Next


But have you ever used front air bags?



ConorG said:


> Because my issue was sagging in the front. My front springs were not strong enough to handle the weight of my plow. I have a sander on the back. Air bags do won't do anything because I don't need or want any additional weight on my back end.


No one in this thread was saying you should get rear air bags they are recommending front bags. As Mark recommended Kelderman, they manufacture air bags that go on the front end of your truck. This will allow you to inflate them when your plow is attached for a firm ride, then deflate them when you disconnect your plow for a stock ride. Very much like you would do with your rear bags when connected to a trailer vs not connected.

Here is the link to your trucks front bags: https://kelderman.com/shop/air-suspension/2019-ram-2500-3500-4x4-2-stage-front-air-suspension



ConorG said:


> Replacing springs with heavy duty coil springs eliminate my problem completely. I don't need to redistribute weight I need to the truck to handle it better. And it does


Please be careful with this statement. I know you say that you have a dump insert or a salter and I am sure you understand the effect of counterbalance. But if you hang a 1000lb off the front end, the front axle acts as a pivot point and reduces the load on the rear axle thus making the rear end down force less.

I agree that you eliminate you sag issue with the heavy duty springs, but I do not agree that you eliminate the need to redistribute the weight on the rear of the truck to make it handle better.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I don't know much anymore, slept at Holiday Inn express, and my backstroke in three inches of slush underneath a snowplow is flawless

I find that if you upgrade springs, you also have to consider the rest of the system such as shocks, tie rods and ends, tires and alignment. They all have to work together to produce the desired result. What you have to do is load the truck the way you use it. Take it to a really good spring and alignment shop and they will talk you through system. Probably somewhere near Brideport CT for you. Anyway this is a investment in the truck that will produce the desired result. For the majority of us, the truck sags 25 times a year when we plow not the end of the world. The air bag solution is a affordable effective bandaid. The truck will be gone in 5 years anyway

Hillbilly is right. Weight is your friend. It is just a matter of how you use it
P


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

ConorG said:


> If you want to compare knowledge we can do that chief. Good luck on being keyboard warrior or the year. Doing great!


What Color is it now?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

ConorG said:


> No just you pal! That's why you comment here and don't run a business.


Welp!!! Tell us what you really know...lol.


----------

